# locust breeding



## desolation91 (Aug 5, 2006)

any one got any tips?


----------



## speedy123 (Aug 26, 2006)

i bred crickets if its any help lol, going to try locusts soon. for my crickets i just put in some moss in one corner kept it damp. food in a bowl, water with a paper towl so they dont drown and enough room so they dont all kill each other my 3 foot viv is ample space.

then i just left them, in my cold garage needed no heat and little dudes came out got loads, but you will have to keep buying your live food until the tank starts to make a good amount of locusts/crickets then you can start feeding them to your lizard. i made the mistake of taking out all the adults and eventually i was left with little babies that werent good for feeding and couldnt breed 

i have 4 big ones in there that seem to be breeding three females and a male so seems to be okay at moment, i dont know about locusts though i assume its roughly the same set up.

hope it helped

speedy


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Thought about breeding them myself for a while but my other half's already unhappy about the number of bugs in the house, so it'll have to wait until we move and I get my perfect setup!! 

From what I've read it's pretty similar to breeding crickets, only they need to be kept slightly warmer (around 25c), pretty dry (moisture only from the leaves they're fed), and they need sand to lay their eggs in. I know I found a few helpful things on the net but don't seem to have kept them - try googling it!


----------

